# QCTP Wedge or Piston?



## chucksterock (Sep 3, 2017)

I have just purchased a Clausing 10" lathe and it still has the original lantern tool post holder.  I am going to replace it with a quick change tool post but was surprised to find two types, wedge and piston.  Any reason for one versus the other?  Pros and cons? Is one style a copy of the high priced name brand QCTP?  I expect I will buy more holders down the road in addition to what comes in the initial kit.  Thanks!


----------



## kvt (Sep 3, 2017)

I have two different size holders,  small one for a sherline that is piston, and an AXA size for a Jet 10 inch that is wedge type.   Both seem to hold and work well. think the wedge may work a little better and easier.   I By the way looks like you are new to the sight so welcome to the site.   If you do a search there have been many a discussions on both wedge and piston type tool post.
here I one such 
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/qctp-for-busy-bee-cx706.59455/
also I know others will chime in and help what they can.  
again welcome to the site,   have fun.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 3, 2017)

This is a question of personal choice. I have both, on my smaller lathe the piston type is fine. On my larger Sheldon I prefer the wedge type.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 3, 2017)

Both work well, the wedge a bit better.  If you are buying new, the wedge versions are worth the small extra cost.  If you find a piston one in good used condition for cheap, go for it!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 3, 2017)

i have and use both styles of AXA toolposts.
either one would suit you needs for the size lathe you have.
for one of my lathes i bought the piston type, i took the savings from not buying the wedge type and was able to get 2,   5/8" toolholders to go with it from Shars.
now i can use the same AXA toolholders on both lathes and i interchange as necessary


----------



## benmychree (Sep 3, 2017)

chucksterock said:


> I have just purchased a Clausing 10" lathe and it still has the original lantern tool post holder.  I am going to replace it with a quick change tool post but was surprised to find two types, wedge and piston.  Any reason for one versus the other?  Pros and cons? Is one style a copy of the high priced name brand QCTP?  I expect I will buy more holders down the road in addition to what comes in the initial kit.  Thanks!


Actually, both types are made by the same"high priced" company.  The only difference between the two types is repeatable accuracy, the wedge type is better in that respect; as to ridgidity, there is no difference.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Sep 3, 2017)

The wedge type tends to pull the holder down against the top of the tool post.  This in my opinion reproduces more repeatable tool heights.


----------



## projectnut (Sep 3, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> This is a question of personal choice. I have both, on my smaller lathe the piston type is fine. On my larger Sheldon I prefer the wedge type.
> 
> "Billy G"



I would agree.  I have a piston style AXA on my 10" Seneca Falls lathe, and a wedge style BXA on my 13" Sheldon.  Both seem to work equally well.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 3, 2017)

I have an Aloris  AXA Piston type .  For repeatability, You can't get any better, same as wedge. Now imports may very depending how accurate the dove tails are cut.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 3, 2017)

Yep.  I have two South Bend lathes, a 9C and a 9A.  I got the 9C first and got an AXA piston post.  A bit later I got the 9A and bought a wedge type because I had read that they were better.  I must say that in this size range I didn't really notice any difference in performance.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 3, 2017)

Ill confuse the issue , look at the multifit, style it's 40 position options very nice. A bit more money tho.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 4, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> look at the multifit


 Try "Multifix".


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Sep 4, 2017)

The answer is DING DING DING

Wedge or piston


----------



## Cadillac STS (Sep 4, 2017)

Topic comes up pretty regularly.  Could someone look through all of them and make a sticky post?  Then just refer the new poster with same question to the sticky.


----------



## patmat2350 (Sep 5, 2017)

Somewhat related Q:
Is the Micromark minilathe tool holder (not the tool post itself):
http://www.micromark.com/Quick-Change-Tool-Post

...common with any other design? Such as the little 0XA from LMS?


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 5, 2017)

It doesn't look like it, other than the  obvious difference in height adjustment, it looks like the dovetail on the micromark toolholders are also narrower. I only have the OXA set from LMS and all I can say is, it does the job.


----------



## epanzella (Sep 5, 2017)

I have a BXA piston holder on my 12x36. No complaints of any kind.


----------



## homebrewed (Sep 5, 2017)

patmat2350 said:


> Somewhat related Q:
> Is the Micromark minilathe tool holder (not the tool post itself):
> http://www.micromark.com/Quick-Change-Tool-Post
> 
> ...


I have this QCTP and don't care for it much.  It is a little lacking in rigidity.  Not so big a problem when turning, but parting-off is a different story.  The QCTP+parting tool holder extend past the top of the compound so have a tendency to deflect/grab.  It is the main reason I got an A2Z QCTP to replace the Micromark QCTP. 

I don't believe it is compatible with any of the other QCTP systems.


----------

